# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الأربعاء 11 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 11 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Wednesday 11.III.2015 (GMT+1  UEFA Champions League 
20:45 Bayern Munich -FC Shakhtar Donetsk
ZDF
-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA
-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA
ZDF HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2
UKRAINA-SD
-Astra 4.8°E -12130 V 27500 -Biss
N1 / NERIT
-Eutelsat 3°E -12734 V 16750 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
1 TV (Georgia)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11094 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
-TurkSat 42°E -11472 H 23450 -FTA/Biss
-HellasSat 39°E -11663 H 5925 -FTA/Biss
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-ST2 88°E -3587 H 12500 -FTA/Biss(C-Band 
20:45 Chelsea FC -Paris Saint-Germain
TV ZIMBO
Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
AZTV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss
OBN
-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2
Armenia TV Region
-Eutelsat 36°E -12629 H 3444 -Biss( DVB-S2
Qellat TV
-NSS 57°E -11185 V 1210 -FTA
Ariana National
-Express 53°E -11470 H 4800 -FTA
Comedy Channel
-Astra 4.8°E -12703 H 2100 -FTA(DVB-S2
-AzerSpace 46°E -11174 V 28800 -FTA
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
Negaah TV
-Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA
HTB(NTV Russia)
-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA
-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA
3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
GBS Kenya
-Eutelsat 10°E -3729 R 10321 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-band
TV 3 Ghana
-Intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 -FTA(C-Band
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss(West Africa
Maiwand TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Yahsat 52.5°E -11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11060 V 4600 -FTA
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
Bolivia TV
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3759 H 2963 -FTA (C-Band
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3763 H 3000 -FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band  Maroc -Botola Pro 
19:00 Renaissance de Berkane - Maghreb de Fes
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe  Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League 
18:30 Alahli- Najran
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  Qatar Stars League 
16:00 Al Shahaniya- AlGarrafa
beIN Sports HD
-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Alkass Two
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Alkass Two HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
16:00 Qatar- Al Shamal
Alkass one
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA
Alkass One HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
18:15 Umm salal - AlArabi
Alkass one
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA
Alkass One HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2 
18:15 AlKhuraitiat - AlAhli
Alkass Two
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Alkass Two HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2  CAF Championship -U20 
17:30 Nigeria - Congo D.R
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA 
20:30 Ivory Coast -Senegal
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA (DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band  Women's Invitational Algarve Cup 
15:00 Germany -Sweden
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk 
17:00 France -USA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk  
........................................  (Thursday 12.03.2015 (GMT+1  Copa Libertadores 
00:00 Boca Juniors - Zamora FC
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2

----------

